# Primary Teacher looking to move to Dubai



## fifpump (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Totally new to this, so forgive me now if i ask the same old questions. A very good friend of mine lives and works in Dubai and has done for a good few years now. I am a qualified primary school teacher and i am looking to find job in 2010 and hopefully relocate with my 5 year old daughter. 

A few questions,
should i contact schools direct with CV and mention that I will be going to Dubai for a week in April 2010 and will be available for interviews?

Are there any other single parent people living and working in Dubai?

Any other advice would be most welcome! Thanks!!!


----------



## spanishstokey (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Fif.........I have left a meaasge on the other thread for you to! Could you please contact me on:

[email protected]

Regards


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*Getting interviews*



fifpump said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Totally new to this, so forgive me now if i ask the same old questions. A very good friend of mine lives and works in Dubai and has done for a good few years now. I am a qualified primary school teacher and i am looking to find job in 2010 and hopefully relocate with my 5 year old daughter.
> 
> ...


My wife teaches at Dubai Men's College but before we came, she received several inquiries and a couple of interviews with primary level schools just by sending her CV via email and following up with a phone call. Raffles seems to have one of the better packages.


----------

